# Angie's kiddos



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Peek-a-boo
[attachment=7:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 046.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]

only action shot I got - little girl
[attachment=6:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 052.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]

[attachment=5:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 053.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]

I thought this was cute. I was trying to get all of us in the picture and the little girl went over to investigate the camera
[attachment=4:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 059.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]

Together
[attachment=3:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 065.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]
both decided to scratch at the same time :slapfloor: 
[attachment=2:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 067.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]

I think this is the little girl
[attachment=1:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 064.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]

little boy
[attachment=0:8x21dapm]Angie's Kids 062.jpg[/attachment:8x21dapm]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG Thursday isn't coming quick enough!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwww......those cute little faces.....yours to Stacey ...LOL  

love those pics....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

video


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so adorable and really thick boned /muscled.........and spoiled I see....LOL  

there little voices are so cute.... and they are beautiful........


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO so cute!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both so adorable.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Stacey....they are just precious! That pic of you kissing that babies head is a keeper, your mom needs that one in a frame! Mothers Day is around the corner :idea: !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Adorable!! Love that last pic of you and the baby, that is cute.  Beautiful babies and I didn't say congrats yet on Angie's kidding. So, congrats!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet! Are you bottle feeding?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no angie is being a good mom


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Too cute! :greengrin:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

To cute Stacey and she is right you need to frame tha tone with the kiss.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AWWWW!!!! They are absolutely presious!!!!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

what are their names? 

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Zeek is the boy and Zen is the girl


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. They are just way too sweet. I agree...you should frame the one of you kissing the baby's head. Ahhhh........


----------

